
Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) Released - id
http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
======
opendais
I'm pretty sure they are in the process of pushing it out to all their mirrors
which is why it is visible to some, not others.

------
moomin
Could someone please provide the lazy with a link to how to remove all of the
spyware if you're upgrading from the last LTS?

------
pcx
If you can, try to use the torrent. It saves Canonical a lot of bandwidth and
you get blazing fast speeds.

~~~
celebril
One thing I'd like to see implemented is that for those upgrading, instead of
downloading each package and wasting Canonical's bandwidth, the APT-and-UI-
glue can utilise torrent to save and speed up the whole process.

------
jaryd
Confused--can anyone clarify if this is a stable release or a beta release?

Thanks in advance

~~~
jbeja
LTS Stable release.

~~~
jaryd
Thanks! It's odd that it's not showing up with their other releases on this
page: [http://releases.ubuntu.com/](http://releases.ubuntu.com/)

~~~
velodrome
It shows up for me.

[http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/](http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/)

------
Jupiterlyght
The beta looked nice, loving that option to put menus in the app window. The
final product should be promising.

~~~
okasaki
You can have that in any window manager that supports getting rid of
decorations. That leaves you with just the menubar - you move the window by
holding meta.

------
hsinxh
its here [http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-
amd64....](http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso)

Update: They have removed the file now.

------
azurelogic
Still showing beta 2.

~~~
id
It switches back and forth. That's also why I have submitted the link before
and then deleted it.

